# Key Post: ASAI complaints procedure



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2003)

Anybody got any insight into the _ASAI_ complaints process works (I've read what's on their website already). I made a complaint a couple of months ago and received an acknowledgement postcard with a reference number soon after. However when their most recent [broken link removed] was published there was no mention of my complaint. I've emailed them asking why this was so and what the status of my complaint is but they never bothered to reply. Seems like a waste of time to me. :rolleyes


----------



## rainyday (10 Jul 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

Hi Clubman - I'm a veteran of this procedure. I aim to get one complaint in each of the bi-monthly (approx) complaints bulletins, but I missed my target this time round. 

I have found varying timescales for processing of complaints. They seem to gather evidence from the advertising agency and/or the advertiser and they review this evidence before making their final decision. I've never had a case where they dropped or ignored a complaint (even if they do put hurdles in my way from time to time).


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

Seems to me that this whole scheme is fundamentally flawed in that, in many cases, by the time a decision is made - in particular where complaints are upheld - any "damage" caused by the advertisement in question has already been done. I accept that such complaints take time to be processed and everybody, including the advertiser, should be allowed time to respond but ultimately it seems like a bit of a waste of time in many cases (e.g. the high profile cases of certain drinks ads being deemed offensive and being pulled up to a year after they started airing). 

By the way (and no offence intended _Rainyday_) by making my first complaint to the _ASAI_ I think that I have made the first step to officially becoming a "grumpy old man"™! :lol


----------



## rainyday (11 Jul 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

Welcome to the Victor Meldrew club, Clubman  

ASAI do have an option for more urgent action in [broken link removed], though I've never heard of them actually using it.



> The investigation procedure may be accelerated where circumstances warrant and if a case is particularly grave, the Secretariat may request  interim action pending completion of the investigation.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

*the Secretariat*

Jaysus! Are they the boys who are answerable to the Politburo or something!? :eek


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

I forgot to say that I also made a complaint to the _IFSRA_ at the same time as to the ASAI (it was an advertisement for a financial institution) and received a response from them (_IFSRA_) in the post yesterday which agreed with one of my two grounds for complaint but not the other. Maybe the _ASAI_ deferred to the _IFSRA_ in this case but they still could've replied to my various subsequent emails about the matter... :\


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2003)

*Re: ASAI complaints procedure*

The _ASAI_ finally got back to me last week with a letter which bore an amazing resemblance to the one which the _IFSRA_ sent me a while ago. For what it's worth they seemed to uphold my complaint on one of the two grounds that I outlined. Not sure if that qualifies my complaint for listing in their next report. Keep an eye out for a mention of _Moneypenny Financial Services_ just in case!


----------



## Monitor (22 Aug 2003)

*ASAI complaints procedure*

Hi Clubman,

I take it your complaint was about a printed advert and not one on radio or tv.  
The right place to complain about radio and tv adverts etc., is to the Broadcasting Complaints Commission. See their website at www.bcc.ie
Ths ASAI is a self regulatory body whereas the BCC is the Government appointed body and the official place to bring your broadcasting (adverts or programmes) complaints. ASAI tend to look after the print adverts


----------



## rainyday (22 Aug 2003)

*Re:  ASAI complaints procedure*

Hi Monitor - The ASAI's scope definitely includes TV & Radio. Check their [broken link removed] process;


> If you object to a commercial advertisement on *TV, radio,* internet, posters, brochures, newspapers, magazines, cinema, direct mailings, etc., or to sales promotional material, write to us by letter, fax or e-mail with your full name and address and also stating or giving as far as you can:



If you browse through their recent [broken link removed], you will see that they have covered plenty of TV & radio ad's.

The [broken link removed] also covers adverts - Thanks for that info. Maybe a two-pronged attack might work in the future.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2003)

*Re:  ASAI complaints procedure*

My complaint was about a newspaper advertisement (in the _Ireland on Sunday_ and possibly other newspapers) for _Moneypenny Financial Services_ who were pitching mortgages at local authority tenants using the banner heading _"Public Notice"_ and other text which seemed designed to inaccurately purport the advertisement to be some sort of official notice possibly on behalf of or in conjunction with the Government or local authorities. Both the _ASAI_ and the _IFSRA_ agreed with me on this point and claimed to have obtained assurances from _Moneypenny_ that they would desist from using such text in their advertisments from now on. I also complained about the use of the phrase _"House prices are rising - now is the time to buy"_ as subjective and based on the "past performance" argument but both bodies rejected this complaint.


----------



## Monitor (25 Aug 2003)

*Complaints procedures*

Hi Rainyday

Just on a point of interest -
Although ASAI will look after any complaint, they have no clout. 
The BCC is a statutory body set up by Government and they are the offical body for following up complaints about programmes and adverts on Irish based tv and radio stations.  The ASAI on the other hand  are a voluntary body and they rely on the goodwill of their members(Advertisers) to accept their findings, whereas the BCC can uphold a complaint and the broadcaster must broadcast it's decision. 

It's a common mistake most people make - they believe the ASAI is an official body but its not and it should be remembered it is the Advertisers self regulatory body. 

Personally I would only use them to complain about print adverts but for radio and tv programmes and adverts, only the BCC has clout.


----------



## rainyday (25 Aug 2003)

*Re: Complaints procedures*

Hi Monitor - Yes & No.

Yes, the ASAI is a non-statuatory body (critics have described it as a bit of an industry-love-in) , but I don't think it is quite fair to say they have 'no clout'. Certainly, their 'name & shame' policy attracts a huge amount of negative publicity for advertisers who contravene their code.

I agree that the BCC is a more powerful body, but I think their terms of reference are narrower than the ASAI, therefore they are less likely to uphold a complaint. The BCC are regulated by the Broadcasting Acts whereas the ASAI have their 'code of practice' which is bit broader and more up-to-date.

So I'd have thought that a two-pronged approach might well be the best approach.


----------



## mmclo (25 Aug 2003)

*asai*

i've used it a few times mainly out of frustration when no other consumer remedy was available as is often the case

i found them very poor, in one case they simply referred to a code of practice the company i complained of had adopted and said they had acted according to that even though they were completely in breach of the asai code, but the asai didn't even refer to the sections of the code quoted in the complaint


----------



## rainyday (26 Aug 2003)

*Re: asai*

Hi MMclo - Just out of curiousity, would you care to point us to your complaint from their [broken link removed]


----------



## Contango10 (26 Aug 2003)

*Re: asai*

It's great craic to read those ASAI compalints bulletins.  Even that "red light district" pot noodle ad was banned.


----------

